# TIA PC fernsteuern.



## Chris80 (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo

Ich benötige Mal Lösungswege .

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein Kunden der einen großen Drucker aus China hat, dieser bedruckt seine Produkte. Es sind immer 10 Produkte auf ein tray. Diese werden dann bedruckt . Wenn der Druck beendet ist werden sie händisch entnommen und wieder eingelegt. Dann wird der Drucker über ein win 7 Rechner der Druck gestartet. Da läuft dieses Programm aus China drauf. Hier wird nur eine Datei in einen Ordner kopiert dann startet der Druck. Danach ist der Order wieder leer. 

Es soll automatisiert werden, roboter davor ,traystapler dabei. Läuft soweit gut bloß der Drucker muss immer noch händisch angestoßen werden.

Einer eine Idee wie ich aus der 1500 CPU den Rechner steuern könnte? Einfache Lösung . OPC ist glaube Lizenz nötig.

Wollte schon mit dem Roboter die tastertur 
Vom PC steuern war der Kunde nicht mit einverstanden.[emoji848]

Danke schon Mal

Gruß Christian Hellmig 



Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wee (29 Januar 2019)

Kenne ja die Komplexität deiner Anlage und die Anforderungen nicht, es gibt USB Module mit Digitaleingängen, mit dem zugehörigen Treiber lässt sich je nach Hersteller direkt ein Event auslösen oder man schreibt sich in in VB/Python eine kleine Anwendung (Häufig ist da schon Beispielcode vorhanden)

Die gibt es von dirt cheap bis teuer

Hier mal ein Beispiel

https://www.conrad.de/de/eingangsmo...a-usb-anzahl-digitale-eingaenge-8-196691.html


----------



## ChristophD (30 Januar 2019)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit OpenUser Kommunikation.
PLC schickt an den PC per TCP/IP ein Datenpaket welches dann auf demPC den Druckjob startet.

Dafür auf demPC ein kleines Program schreiben was auf das Paket lauscht und dann in Windows die Aktionen vornimmt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie wäre es mit OpenUser Kommunikation.
> PLC schickt an den PC per TCP/IP ein Datenpaket welches dann auf demPC den Druckjob startet.
> ...


Hört sich erstmal gut an welches Programm wäre für den PC gut ? AutoIT evtl ? 

Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## volker (30 Januar 2019)

Chris80 schrieb:


> ...Dann wird der Drucker über ein win 7 Rechner der Druck gestartet. Da läuft dieses Programm aus China drauf. Hier wird nur eine Datei in einen Ordner kopiert dann startet der Druck. Danach ist der Order wieder leer....



Wodurch wird der Druck denn angestossen? Durch irgendeinen Button oder dadurch das das in dem Ordner eine Datei vorhanden ist?

[mark to see]



Spoiler




und opc. ja. theortisch ist eine lizenz erforderlich. funktioniert aber auch ohne. Siemens vertraut uns da ausnahmsweise mal das wir eine kaufen.


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

volker schrieb:


> Wodurch wird der Druck denn angestossen? Durch irgendeinen Button oder dadurch das das in dem Ordner eine Datei vorhanden ist?
> 
> Spoiler [mark to see]
> und opc. ja. theortisch ist eine lizenz erforderlich. funktioniert aber auch ohne. Siemens vertraut uns da ausnahmsweise mal das wir eine kaufen.
> .


Das eine Datei im Ordner ist.

Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## volker (30 Januar 2019)

hast du ein hmi (vb-script fähig?) welches mit der cpu und dem win 7 rechner verbunden ist und im gleichen netz liegt?

dann könnte das hmi die datei erzeugen und auf den win 7 rechner kopieren.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2019)

TCP-Fileserver für S7-Controller


> Wenn Sie nur wenige, essenzielle SPS-Daten auf einem PC ablegen und weiterverarbeiten möchten, dann bietet Ihnen dieses Anwendungsbeispiel eine günstige Alternative. Dieses Anwendungsbeispiel zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie Produktionsdaten aus allen gängigen S7-CPUs direkt in Dateien eines Windows-Rechners ablegen können.



Harald


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> TCP-Fileserver für S7-Controller
> 
> 
> Harald


Hier könnte ich Datein auf dem PC erstellen z.b eine txt Datei wie im Beispiel erklärt. Dann müsste ich auf dem PC noch ein Script schreiben das die Datei ausließt und dann die Druckerdatei in den Ordner kopiert.

Könnte klappen

Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

volker schrieb:


> hast du ein hmi (vb-script fähig?) welches mit der cpu und dem win 7 rechner verbunden ist und im gleichen netz liegt?
> 
> dann könnte das hmi die datei erzeugen und auf den win 7 rechner kopieren.


Ktp 400 Basic ist nicht fähig oder 
Gleiche Netz ist möglich.


Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

Ich habe von dem Hersteller noch so eine PDF bekommen . Das sieht ja auch erstmal nicht schlecht aus oder ?

Müsste ich doch mit der CPU ansprechen können
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen MDL Command Reference_v1.00_EN.pdf


Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2019)

Chris80 schrieb:


> Hier könnte ich Datein auf dem PC erstellen z.b eine txt Datei wie im Beispiel erklärt. Dann müsste ich auf dem PC noch ein Script schreiben das die Datei ausließt und dann die Druckerdatei in den Ordner kopiert.


Ich habe die Anleitung des TCP-Fileservers lange nicht mehr gelesen, doch theoretisch müsste der TCP-Server die Datei direkt im Druckerordner ablegen können (oder Du änderst den Quellcode entsprechend) ---> die SPS könnte direkt die Druckerdatei mit Daten erzeugen (liest der Druckjob Daten aus der Datei?)

Harald


----------



## volker (30 Januar 2019)

den von harald erwähnten fileserver hab ich noch nie verwendet.
aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man dort ein standart zielverzeichnis vorgeben kann.
dies könnte dein ordner für die druckerdatei sein.

sollte das nicht so sein könnte man über den aufgabenplaner (win 7 rechner) minütlich ein script anstossen welches die datei in den passenden ordner kopiert (falls das zeitlich io ist)
ich weiss jetztgerade nicht was die kürzeste zeit beim aufgabenplaner ist.

das ktp basic kann kein script. das 400 comfort (soweit ich weiß schon) das wäre eine kleine investition.


----------



## Chris80 (30 Januar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anleitung des TCP-Fileservers lange nicht mehr gelesen, doch theoretisch müsste der TCP-Server die Datei direkt im Druckerordner ablegen können (oder Du änderst den Quellcode entsprechend) ---> die SPS könnte direkt die Druckerdatei mit Daten erzeugen (liest der Druckjob Daten aus der Datei?)
> 
> Harald


Ich Schaue mir die Datei Mal an .

Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------

